# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  دیدن دوربین فیلم برداری روی فرم دلفی

## yashar666

*چطور میشه تصویری که از ورودی کارت capture  گرفته میشه را داخل فرم دلفی* 

*نشون داد احتمال زیاد کامپونتی وجود نداره با توابع api هم اگه میشه به چه شکل* 

*یعنی تقریبا کاری که برنامه های capture مثل win dvr  می کنن اگه کسی میدونه* 

*خواهش میکنم سورسش رو بده یا راهنمای کنه*

----------


## Valadi

سرچ کنی مطالبی دستگیرت می شه قبلا در موردش بحث شده

----------

